

Our startup from idea 'til launch - Michielvv
http://blog.observu.com/2014/01/observu-from-idea-till-launch/

======
SFServices
I'm an early user of Observu. I find Observu a convenient service for
monitoring website availability. It is easy to use and thanks to the Observu
monitoring dashboard you can drill down quickly to find the reason why your
website is slow or even not available.

